# Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen



## Surfer1976 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in meinen Teich nachträglich noch neue See- oder __ Teichrosen pflanzen. Ich habe das schonmal versucht, beim einsetzen des Pflanzkorbes in den Teich ist die ganze Erde aufgeschwemmt und hat sich im Teich verteilt.
Ich habe den Pflanzkorb vorher sehr gut bewässert und oben drauf auch mit Steinen abgedeckt.
Gibts hierzu einen Tip wie man das am besten macht ohne das ganze Wasser zu versauen?! Womit decke ich die Erde am besten ab?

Mein Teich ist eingeteilt in 4 - 5 verschieden tiefe Zonen. Bin gerade dabei Uferbepflanzung komplett neu zu gestalten und möchte in dem Zug auch mehr Pflanzen in den Teich pflanzen. Hatte immer ein wenig Probleme mit Algen und denke dies mit mehr Pflanzen im Wasser behoben werden kann.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## shaila35 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Hallo
Also ich hab die Seerosen in einen Pflanzkorb gesetzt,und komplett mit Kies bedeckt!Darin können sich die Würzeln gut ausbreiten!Ist der Korb dann noch zu leicht,dickere Steine mit rein!Funktioniert bei mir und im Teich meiner Mutter(ca400 liter)sehr gut!
Und mehr Pflanzen schade nie,auch die hab ich in den Sumpfzonen in Kies gelegt!
LG,Birgit


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

hallo christoph,

am besten den pflanzkorb mit zeitungspapier / oder vlies auskleiden, da geht dann keine erde mehr ins wasser.  

das papier wird im laufe der zeit verrotten, aber dann ist das substrat ja schon durchwurzelt.

nimm als pflanzerde am besten sand + lehm und keine TEICHERDE, da ist zuviel dünger drinn ==> algen & grünes wasser


----------



## Surfer1976 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Die Pflanzen komplett in Kies? Das funktioniert??


----------



## elkop (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*


----------



## onko88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Hallo Christoph

Ich hab einfach von meiner Frau Eine Strumpfhose genommen
und die über den Korb gezogen, funtst Super!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kuton (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*



onko88 schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph
> 
> Ich hab einfach von meiner Frau Eine Strumpfhose genommen
> und die über den Korb gezogen, funtst Super!!!
> ...



Ohne laufmasche ist die frau sauer ? 

Mit Laufmasche geht die Erde wieder ins Wasser ? 

Egal wie, ich hab ein Problem, die Idee ist gut, aber ich müsste mir eine Frau suchen, damit ich Pflanzen kann .... :smoki

So hart, dieses Single-Leben ... 


Gruß,
Ralf
<just kidding>


----------



## susiwhv (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Ich habe meine Seerosen auch nur mit Kies im Pflanzkorb ohne Erde. Und die wachsen auch super.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Hallo Christoph,
:Willkommen2hier im Forum
Ich habe einen 20l Eimer (ohne Löcher)mit Sand und Lehm ca.50/50% genommen.
Wächst besser als in reinem Kies,den nimmst Du dann nur zum abdecken


----------



## dröpsche (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Hallo,

Lehm-Sandgemisch würde ich reinem Kies bei einer Seerose auch vorziehen.

Pflanzkörb mit Papier auskleiden kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen.

Wenn Du als dünne Schicht obenauf Sand streust, darauf dann Kies und noch einige Steine, falls nötig, kann nicht so viel aufschwemmen.

ein bißchen tut`s das aber immer , wichtig ist laaaangsames absenken, was oft rein kraftmäßig und von der "technik" des einsetzens her nicht gut zu praktizieren ist.

Die Idee mit der Strumpfhose stell ich mir sehr gut vor.

Als Single mußte jetzt halt klauen gehn 

Schnell kriegste die aber in jedem Supermarkt - sicher ohne Laufmaschen 


Viel Erfolg (mit Teich und Strumpfhose evtl. mit der "Lieferantin")



MArion


----------



## Trautchen (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*



...bei so viel Elend würde ich glatt eine spenden!  

Auch ohne Laufmasche!


----------



## Surfer1976 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

__ Merk schon, viele unterschiedliche Meinungen 

Bin heute angefangen alles neu zu gestalten. Hab einen Kumpel getroffen der Garten- und Landschaftsbau studiert hat und in einem Gartencenter ein Team leitet das Gartengestaltung macht. Er meinte auch die Pflanzen Kies zu pflanzen geht ganz gut. Habs jetzt auch so gemacht und hat erstmal gut geklappt. Bin gespannt wie das jetzt alles so wächst!
Bilder wenn alles fertig ist reiche ich mal nach!

Danke für Eure Tips!


----------



## unicorn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

aber bitte nicht im Supermarkt klauen!


----------



## burki (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

hallo

kann man zum auskleiden auch teichvlies nehmen, habe vom teichbau noch was übrig?


----------



## libsy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Ich habe auch meine Töpfe mit Teichflies ausgekleidet, geht wunderbar.


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen in vollen Teich pflanzen*

Ich habe immer Jute genommen, das geht prima, mein Seerosenzüchter hat mir meine neuen Seerosen auch so verkauft (fertig gepflanzt in Körben, mit Jute ausgeschlagen, Teicherde rein, Steine drauf, fertig. Er meint, das wäre so am besten.


----------

